# The Great Outdoors (baby pics! - pic heavy)



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Thankfully it has been nice and mild the last few days so all the babies got to experience going outside!









my 2 year old niece Olivia absolutely loves the babies... and was determined to hold them whatever the cost









however when I told Olivia and D's 3 year old son Noah to pick up a goat... this isn't quite what I had in mind









that's better!! O holding Trumalum, N holding Dottie, and Daisy on the ground


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

don't know if Noah or Dottie is cuter in this picture!









holding on... sort of









Olivia carted Mumford, one of Jasmine's twins, all the way from the gate where Jas & the other twin, Bunbury, are. They are a lot heavier kids than the triplets !!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

no Jasmine did not have quads! Her twins are the big ones - front and left of the picture. They have purple spots on their necks for identification 









Mumford & Bunbury









pile of triplets!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

the proud and extremely smelly daddy ! Fionn


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

and last but not least... an incredibly cute (to me) picture of Trumalum. He doesnt really have bent ears, he just happened to be shaking his head at the time.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh MY!!! These are some of the cutest kids I have seen! :drool: (please don't tell my nubians I said this) :greengrin: 

I love the floppy eared picture. Somewhere I have a picture of one of my nubians shaking its head and the ears are straight out and up looking like they were directing as air traffic control. 

Oh and the human kids are priceless and I love how the goat kids seem to just be fine with what ever their captures decide :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! The expressions on the baby goats' faces are priceless!
My favorite is of Dottie (i think) being held by Noah; the "holding on...sort of" picture haha
Her face just says it all.

They look so patient with the kids  
Oh, and I absolutely LOVE those wacky names! Trumalum? Mumford? Bunbury? PERFECT!!    :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I love those pictures! Those (two-legged) kids are adorable and I have always thought Saanens are SO beautiful!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How cute! Your kids are adorbale--both human and goat!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, such happy faces on humans and goaties alike! What wonderful pics!
Such lovely babies too! (humans and goaties alike


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the pictures.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

tooo cute!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable on all counts!!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Such adorable kiddos! I love the pics of the people kids trying to hold the goaty ones. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable... :thumb:


----------

